# Another Day - Another Watch



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This arrived a couple of day's ago, an Omega GenÃ©ve Megaquartz from around '73 but knowing me that's probably wrong







.

Practically in mint condition and oh so pretty, I'm in love (yet again!). I'm going to see a very nice man ( Keith Tilley) about my SM120 f300 next weekend and he's going to regulate this one whilst I'm there. Apparently he uses his as a benchmark for all his other watches as it's regulated to 0.2 seconds a day! That's plenty good enough for me.

Thanks to all those that answered my initial enquiry about cal.1310 movements on this sub forum, you know who you are and you're heroes all.

Enough words, here's a few pics.














































Cheers from a very happy Gary.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Lovely that one Gary







I'm surprised just how big these watches are for the period that they came out. I'll be interested to see how accurate mine is too so I shall be keeping an eye on it over the next week or so. Because of mine I can see my collection now going in a totally new direction now !


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

artistmike said:


> Lovely that one Gary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep I'm getting the same feeling about my collection, not too sure the missus or indeed bank manager are going to be impressed though 







.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

That's a really fantastic looking watch


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Can I play?









Megasonic & Megaquartz. Yumm yumm.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Me too, Me too!!










Mark


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

:lol:







They're breeding like rabbits !


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Lovely watch! I can see why you're in love again


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

artistmike said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like energizer bunnies!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Can I play?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paul I suspect you can top trump most people when it comes to battery powered watches. Beautiful examples you have there, a Megasonic is on my 'to do' list (it's a pretty long list as you can imagine ) but I'll have to save a few pennies first.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> Paul I suspect you can top trump most people when it comes to battery powered watches. Beautiful examples you have there, a Megasonic is on my 'to do' list (it's a pretty long list as you can imagine ) but I'll have to save a few pennies first.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


Good luck in your search for a Megasonic, Gary. As you know, they're not exactly common, and be _very _careful if you're buying a non-runner in the hope of getting it going --- many have been messed up by past repairers who didn't understand the micromotor or the magnetic gears. In addition, I've seen a few where the single coil has become detached from its glue base and is floating freely about in the movement.

One of my most disappointing purchases on eBay was a Megasonic. I knew it was a non-runner, and the pictures were quite good, so I could see _most_ of the issues, but the text description gave me hope.  Big mistake --- once I received the watch, I could tell the text was being economical with the true. I did write back to the Seller but never got a reply. Luckily this "parts" watch was only Â£35.

On the other hand, a non-running Megasonic might only mean it needs a clean. In my experience, these watches stop at the slightest hint of dirt --- much more so than any other movement and the reasons are obvious really. Because there is no physical contact between each of the magnetic gears, only an air gap (no teeth on these gears!), everything has to be scrupulously clean if magnetism alone is going to drive the hands. Several times, I've had to disassemble one to re-clean pivots etc because it was running intermittently. The tuning fork humms away but the micromotor sometimes "sticks" etc.

Like I say, Good Luck, and be wary...but go get one!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Lovely new one Gary... as we know ive a few Megaquartz









The megasonic is a superb technology and I like mine, I should take some pics of it really...


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice Gary, a nice addition to the collection


----------

